# Electrical Panel Door Hinges



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No make, no model., no location in your profile.
Going to have to buy a whole new door.


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

joecaption said:


> No make, no model., no location in your profile.
> Going to have to buy a whole new door.


sounds like a whole new box problem to me..... but really a picture or twenty would be highly helpful.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

I was just looking at my murray panel the other day and I noticed it had the same thing plastic for the hinges. Don't look replaceable. Thinking it may need a new door. I was looking at it thinking I would just put metal hinges on it if they broke not sure if it would be legal though.


----------



## tncjhb (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry, I should have taken a picture. It is a Siemens Indoor Load Center, Cat # G4040B1200, Type 1 enclosure I think.

If you go to this site and blow up the picture as large as possible, you can see some little grey plastic hinges that the outdoor swings on to access the breakers:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0088KONIO?&tag=shopwiki-us-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325

If I can't find them, can I just put on some hinges from home depot?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Take it to a metal shop that does welding, and have them just weld metal hinges on it to fix. You could probably do the same using JB Weld.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah same as mine. I would just weld some hinges on it and it would last forever.


----------



## tncjhb (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe I'll try some JB Weld, as I can't weld, and it would cost a ton to have someone do it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually it would not cost as much as you think. If you have a vocational center or trade school, the instructors are usually willing to tackle these small jobs, for some extra cash.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

A small hinge and a few pop rivets. Gray paint to match


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I would not trust JB weld for this application. Pop rivets or nut and bolt with lock washers.
Or just leave the cover off. I don't think you required to cover the breaker handles. As long as the wires and connections are covered it is safe.


----------



## Karlsworld (Sep 12, 2017)

You just needed to order part# ECLCHINGE from somewhere. Sorry I'm 4 years too late!


----------

